# Why are Panerai watches so hard to sell?



## pamfan (Apr 12, 2018)

I recently had three PAM watches all were priced well below what others were selling online of the same watch. Crickets. I mean not one inquiry. eBay, Chronos24, Watchuseek, etc. Months with not one offer. I've since heard and realize that Panerai's are very hard to sell. A few years ago it would take maybe a month or two.


----------



## James Russle (Sep 30, 2013)

i find them hard to buy personally, been looking for a base logo for a long while.


----------



## pamfan (Apr 12, 2018)

That is true. It did take me a few months to find my Panerai watches.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

In the last couple of months, I have sold a lot of Watches on this Forum, including 3 Rolexes, which are supposed to be easy to sell and hold good resale value.

They sold quickly, but that's after me taking quite a huge loss on all 3.

My other Watches also saw me take huge hits but I wanted to sell them pretty quickly.

I hope that I won't be thinking about selling my one-week old PAM anytime soon, if they are difficult to sell!

I have learnt from experience that it always comes down to pricing.


----------



## pamfan (Apr 12, 2018)

What Rolex models did you sell? And for what price? Just curious.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I sold my Rolex Explorer, Rolex Milgauss, and Rolex Oyster Perpetual (114300 - Blue Dial).

I would prefer not to divulge on the prices that I sold them for, if that's alright.


----------



## w4rmk (Apr 26, 2008)

Lots of Panerai watches for sale and not a lot of buyers. I think most brands are having a hard time selling right now (other than Rolex). I recently sold my Panerai 312 but it took about 3 weeks and an aggressive price. Not a great time to be a seller but on the flip-side it's a great time to be a buyer.


----------



## James Russle (Sep 30, 2013)

w4rmk said:


> Lots of Panerai watches for sale and not a lot of buyers. I think most brands are having a hard time selling right now (other than Rolex). I recently sold my Panerai 312 but it took about 3 weeks and an aggressive price. Not a great time to be a seller but on the flip-side it's a great time to be a buyer.


Read an article in reuters saying how sales are down across the industry since china demand is down

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ary-evil-for-luxury-watchmakers-idUSKBN17E2E8

interesting and may be driving lower prices in the future.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

dantan said:


> In the last couple of months, I have sold a lot of Watches on this Forum, including 3 Rolexes, which are supposed to be easy to sell and hold good resale value.
> 
> They sold quickly, but that's after me taking quite a huge loss on all 3.
> 
> ...


Holy crap Dan, your collection is tight !


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Buying expensive watches if you are a flipper is a hobby requiring very deep pockets!!

Panerai will sell but you will take a hit as you did with your Rolex, that hasn’t made the grey market prices any lower though, my elusive Bronzo is still available at 150% above MRSP.


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> Buying expensive watches if you are a flipper is a hobby requiring very deep pockets!!
> 
> Panerai will sell but you will take a hit as you did with your Rolex, that hasn't made the grey market prices any lower though, my elusive Bronzo is still available at 150% above MRSP.


a good friend said to me,"I have a small fortune in watches. of course, it all started with a
large fortune in watches."


----------



## James Russle (Sep 30, 2013)

i think the older base logos will actually go up in value now that they started producing this 'due' nonsense with 3 atm water resistance and the new bases with 10 atm, i'm glad i got my hands on a base logo when i did. prices will undoubtedly go up in the future.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

If only I could afford to buy a second hand one!!!


----------



## handcrank1 (Mar 17, 2018)

1. Usually large (that trend has cooled)
2. Brand recognition is low among non-WIS
3. They scratch way too easily
4. Price point a bit high (IMO)
5. Not very versatile


----------



## jaychief (Sep 12, 2012)

I have sold a few panerai down the years and have always done ok, however in the past 6/12 months I struggled to sell my last 2 panerais a Pam 388 and a PAM 427. I finally sold both watches in the past few months taking a loss on PAM 427 more than I expected when I bought it. I have put the money in a Rolex hulk and BNLR... 
Hope I will make my money back in time.....


----------



## jaychief (Sep 12, 2012)

Do miss it thou.... And am still trying to sell the straps


----------



## pamfan (Apr 12, 2018)

Thats a great looking watch!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

agree. it's a *soft market* for almost all Brands today. * not only Watches. it happens in every industry*..
but will bounce back. just like what happened in the U.S real-estate Housing Bubble in the mid 2000. when it started to decline and reached it's lowest by 2012. 
if you bought your house around the bust period. you're property today has gone up 60 to 70% in value.


----------



## JLVox (Dec 23, 2013)

Tony A.H said:


> agree. it's a *soft market* for almost all Brands today. * not only Watches. it happens in every industry*..
> but will bounce back. just like what happened in the U.S real-estate Housing Bubble in the mid 2000. when it started to decline and reached it's lowest by 2012.
> if you bought your house around the bust period. you're property today has gone up 60 to 70% in value.


Spot on


----------



## jaychief (Sep 12, 2012)

I be back to by another panerai in time I imagine... Probably a 320


----------



## krakle (Sep 29, 2015)

It took me a couple years to find my 422. Every time I found one either the seller was too close to retail OR someone else beat me to it. I think pricing has everything to do with how fast you sell an item. There are a TON of Panerai collectors and shoppers out there. It seems to me that a lot of pre-owned examples are just too near retail for a logical purchase. If the watch is in production why wouldn't you just buy new? Why wouldn't you buy a new 510 over a pre-owned 111 if the price is similar? In my opinion a Panerai is hard to sell when you aren't willing to lower the price.


----------



## JLVox (Dec 23, 2013)

jaychief said:


> Do miss it thou.... And am still trying to sell the straps


Love it


----------



## James Russle (Sep 30, 2013)

agree with krakle 100%, some sellers have unrealistic expectations when selling used. it's not like most people are selling original mare nostrums


----------



## Socal Sam (Sep 16, 2018)

It's because of all the fakes and homages. I was browsing ebay last night and easily spotted several fakes, one had a $2,500 bid.


----------

